# UD Goliath V2



## baksteen8168 (1/7/15)

Anyone getting this in?

And if so, Timeframe? Estemated Price?


----------



## Sir Vape (1/7/15)

Morning Baksteen

We have had some on order for a couple months now. They are up on our site for pre-order. Will be released really soon.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/pre-order-goliath-v2-by-youde

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/7/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Morning Baksteen
> 
> We have had some on order for a couple months now. They are up on our site for pre-order. Will be released really soon.
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/pre-order-goliath-v2-by-youde



Thank you @Sir Vape - Expect an order pretty soon.


----------

